# dependency but no installed version



## nORKy (Jan 15, 2013)

I need to understand somethings.

When I install security/amavisd-new, there are many dependency.
When install is finished, why  are  there many messages like this ??

```
===>>> security/p5-Net-SSLeay is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Try portmaster --check-depends


	===>>> security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Try portmaster --check-depends

[...]
```


----------

